# First egg for Old Man



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

With the new birds and working on my site, I forgot to mention that Cocoa and Old Man laid their first egg on Jan 9th. I am waiting for egg #2 today and had expected it laid this morning. Looking at Cocoa she does not have the "Baby bump" so I was wondering... Previously she laid 4 eggs with other mates. Is it possible to have a clutch of only one egg? All of my female breeders have laid 4-5 egg clutches. I mean I could be wrong and she is just not showing and another could appear today or tonight into tomorrow. Just wondering if a single egg was unusual especially since her clutches consisted of a larger number. Candled it. not veins yet but its fertile.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Just to be on the safe side look thru the bedding to make sure that a shelless egg was not laid. it would be hard to see and more of a dried sticky clump of bedding. Same with checking the cage floor.

Yes....you can have 1 egg, and then her oviduct can cycle again and a week later she may lay the remainder of the clutch.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

thanks s r. I already did that this morning. that's what I thought at first. they are still mating like gangg busters everyday twice a day.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Still only one egg  If she lays on Friday as expected then I did miss a shell less egg. Only thing is I changed the cage floor and there was nothing in it but lots of stinky poop  and I sifted thought the litter. as much as a I could for my once sweet and innocent little male old man has turned into a nasty, vicious normal daddy. I'm very happy that they are caring for this single egg. But are still mating several times every day.Give it a rest guys. There are children present. :blush: Well Gotta wait I guess.  The good thing is is that the female is NOT egg bound. ( felt like using a lot emoticons this morning   ok im done


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Got the second egg this after noon. A day late. Do you think I has disturbed her too much and she held the egg or is that impossible?


----------



## raddogz (Dec 28, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much about it.

I've had them lay a small clutch as three


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

The rule of one egg every other day is just a rule of thumb. I have had one of my hens lay three eggs in three days. I would not worry about it, as long as she is healthy. Just keep track of when the eggs were layed so that you have a general Idea of when the babies should hatch. As far as them still mating, They could still be fertilizing eggs, you might end up with a big clutch, or they could just be doing it for fun. They enjoy it too.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

The first egg should hatch either today or tomorrow. Looks like the pipping is good (across the shell and not in one spot) Chick is chirping strongly, so I am hoping no hatch assist. I still dread them since my success rate isnt very good.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes! Fingers crossed for you too! A lot of clutches to keep track of. lol


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Actually I only have their clutch ATM. Fleecia and Evan mated and mated and never laid :/ she is not eggbound so thats not the problem. Actually, I dont know what their problem is since they have laid two clutches prior (last year)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sometimes it takes them longer...we had one member last year that it took her pair over three weeks to lay.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Totally under stand, just going by their past clutches.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

*Egg Hatch!*

Old Man and Cocoa are parents! A little fuzzy chick is warm and cozy under the mommy and Old man is VERY protective.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY for baby!!! He looks like he's gonna bite your camera btw and I love his crest!!!


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Roxy, His crest IS beautiful. I wish he was banded, I would show him. You can see a much better pic of him on my site under the breeders tab, he is the last male pictured. As to bite the camera, you dont know the half of it. I have untamed breeders who react better to me checking the nest box. And when he wasn't breeding he was the sweetest boy, loving his head scritches. This is his first time breeding. I can only hope the babies have beautiful crests like him.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thats is a beautiful pair and a cute fuzzy baby!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

AWWW congrats on the little one what a cutie ! Now there is 3 of who our clutches were laid on jan 9th for the first egg how neat is that


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

That is awesome considering winter can be full of lots of disappointments when it comes to breeding.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw congrats they are very cute


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

thanks all for the comments


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

where in pa sonny's mom ?


----------

